# Which authors do you prefer when it comes to fantasy? F



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

Seeing that this place has about as much going for it as a dead possum lying on the side of the road in the Texas summer heat, let's see if we can't get a few more posts here LOL.

The title says it all. Which authors do you think write a good fantasy novel? For me, I think the best fantasy novels I've wrapped my pudgy paws around are the Felix and Gotrex books written by William King. The latter ones by Nathan Long(I think...) just don't work for me but the earlier works by Mr. King are some of the best fantasy novels I've read when it comes to WFB. The main characters have a rather unique relationship and King makes the most of it throughout the series.

For other authors, I'm actually stumped. I rarely pick up a fantasy novel anymore but that's because I like to get books I think I'll like. Granted, the _Heldenhammer_ novel was a decent read and so far _Nagash_ is rather good as well but beyond these few of them really catch my eye. If anyone has any that they've read and liked, please post about them. I'm always on the lookout for a good fantasy read.

And with that, I turn it over to you fine folks! Feel free to wax rhapsodic on any author/novel you feel is a worthy read!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I like Jonathan Greens fantasy series about Torben Badenov and his band. He also wrote some Fighting Fantasy gamebooks which I like.

Other than that I like William Kings Gotrek and Felix novels alot.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm.. I haven't picked up any of those novels but I'll give them a look. I've seen them but have always looked them over in favor of spending money on other titles heh heh heh. Seems I may have missed something good. Thanks for posting!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I like C.L. Werner.

The man who gave us Mathias Thullman....


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Fell Cargo by Dan Abnett was excellent and is about Pirates!! He's just kicks about everyone's ass when it comes to the 40k Universe and he did pretty well with that one too.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll give them a look! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Not too sure on his name and the search bar is just so far away...

But the guy who wrote the Gotrek and Felix slayer series. Skaven Slayer, in my opinion, is awesome (and filled with ratty goodness)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

That would be William King! And yes, his stories are great.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven't looked at any Warhammer Fiction, despite having played for a fair while and the fact that I love reading. Problem is once I pick up a book I generally can't put it down 'till it's done, or I'm half asleep.

I wouldn't mind looking at some of William King's works though, I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll second the WitchHunter series by CL Werner, and Fell Cargo by Dan Abnett.

Also liked Murder in Middenheim (but can't remember who it was by). I'll check the book shelves for it and others when I get home.

Murder in Meddenheim was by David Bishop.

And there's Steven Savile's Von Carstein triology, as well as the Malas Darkblade tales by Dan A. and Mike Lee.


----------

